# more slimline pens



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

After reading Barry Gross's book on pen turning, I tried turning a slimline without using the center band.

It means adding a little extra length to the blanks to make up the space the center band would otherwise occupy (normally I add it to the cap), but it lets me use any thickness form I want instead of having to squeeze back in at the waist.


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

NICE. I really like the grain pattern on the burl one. Good work.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

oops, dropped one of the photos ...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Grubgrub said:


> NICE. I really like the grain pattern on the burl one. Good work.


Thank you ... the Honduras Rosewood Burl was a special request for a friend, he bought the blank himself (from Logs to Lumber) and had them ship it to me.

Of the 20 pens I've turned, it's the one that gives me most satisfaction.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work and idea. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice work. Fun aren't they? And addicting too?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Nice work. Fun aren't they? And addicting too?


LOL ... yeah, I tried to break my addiction by taking a bowl turning class. Now I'm addicted to both :laughing:

Thanks!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool idea and execution. I love the first one's look with the burned in lines. Do you use an extra long tube for that or just leave the 7mm hole without anything inside it and add the length of the band to the blank? I'd love to try this.


----------



## PenmanBean (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Duncan! these really look Great! Very Nice!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

ACP said:


> Very cool idea and execution. I love the first one's look with the burned in lines. Do you use an extra long tube for that or just leave the 7mm hole without anything inside it and add the length of the band to the blank? I'd love to try this.


I just leave the extra wood where the band would be. I made the burn lines with the tip of a skew chisel -- so far, it's the only thing I've done successfully with that skew :laughing:

When I'm using a CA finish, I wet-sand with micromesh foam pads. Thinking it might reduce the likelihood of water getting underneath the finish, I apply a drop or two of thin CA to the exposed wood of the barrel ends and inside the bore. Don't know if it really makes a difference, but it makes me feel better 

Thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

PenmanBean said:


> Hey Duncan! these really look Great! Very Nice!


Thank you ... I might never get beyond making slimlines, but I really enjoy turning pens :smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Duncan I like that look much better than the "waist squeeze" look. Very nicely done too. I'm gonna show these to Mrs. TT - maybe it'll be the inspiration she needs to get back on the lathe. Her gardening has had her full time attention but I think she could use some variety. Thanks for posting. 









.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Thank you ... I might never get beyond making slimlines, but I really enjoy turning pens :smile:


You should try some of the one tube pen kits like PSI's Gatsby or Vertex. They're very easy to turn and you only have one tube to drill.

The Cigar pen kits are also a really nice, easy pen with 2 tubes. They sell well too. :yes:


----------

